# Hunter - 2/9/07



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg and I will be heading over to Hunter on Friday.  If anyone wants to join us post up and we'll set something up.  Or if you're there and you see two bad ass guys ripping it up then that may be us.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooooooh.  Very tempting.  Do you guys know if Hunter has any lower angle bumps to play with?  How tough is the West side?  If I'm a good little boy and get some stuff done at work I might be able to make this.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Or if you're there and you see two bad ass guys ripping it up then that may be us.



Ha! Bad asses indeed... :roll: :lol: 

Looking forward to skiing more of the mountain, especially Upper Crossover, K27, Claire's and Annapurna. I hope Jim doesn't mind, but here's an excerpt from a PM from him earlier this week:



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> The mountain is in great shape...skied Purna and Clair's a few times each this weekend, but frankly the better snow and bumps were to be found on the frontside of the mountain, especially on Upper Xover and Lower K27. Both skied well when the sun was on them, both firmed up alot when in the shade. The middle to right side of Upper Xover had nice soft snow all weekend. Racer's was a snow storm all weekend, they blew the crap out of it. And there is a bump course set up just past the 5 fingers sign at midstation. On the left side of the midstation rest spot, between Broadway and the  entrances to Racer's and Ike. Very nice.
> 
> It's cold out there...snow is firm and there is some very hard ice in certain places that will demand your attention. Sharpen your edges.



That seeded course sounds enticing. Pretty low-angle over there. Forecast looks great for Friday! 8)


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> How tough is the West side?



Wayout is pretty mellow. A great run actually with some nice twists and variability in the pitch. Not sure if it's groomed out or not. The only other West Side trail I've skied is Claire's which is moderately steep and is probably a mix of bumps and boilerplate troughs. It's probably easier to ski when bumped than when fast and slick though. If icey, going down on Claire's can result in fence contact. Purna seems like a great trail, but the surface reports I've seen don't hold a lot of promise. You can bet your ass I'm gonna try it though!


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

Some Claire's pics:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2007)

Who's that guy in the blue fleece?  He's got steeze!

Is HG bumped up all the way across?  Or do they groom the right side like they did back in December?


----------



## trtaylor (Feb 6, 2007)

I may be there.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2007)

Claire's looks much more inviting in those pics than the only time I've been over there.  I hope it looks similar on Friday!


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Who's that guy in the blue fleece?  He's got steeze!



The guy in the red in the 2nd pic is Jim's friend Karl. Talk about a guy who can rip the bumps.... :-o



Grassi21 said:


> Is HG bumped up all the way across?  Or do they groom the right side like they did back in December?



Dunno. Maybe the regulars will chime in. Every time I've ever been there, they groom all but the turns. Same for Minya.



trtaylor said:


> I may be there.



Cool, Tim!



bvibert said:


> Claire's looks much more inviting in those pics than the only time I've been over there.  I hope it looks similar on Friday!



It looks easier to ski than it was. The bumps were nice and powdery, but the rest of that trail was like porcelain. That was the first time I ever skied with Jim and I was humbled big time. Ask Jim about that day. I think I double released on Claire's about 4 times. Totally embarrased. They must have been thinking, "who the hell is this AlpineZone poser guy?"... :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

Word is that everything other than the double blacks have been groomed out. And I think that includes the seeded bumps near midstation which were put in at the last second for the weekend mogul clinic.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Word is that everything other than the double blacks have been groomed out. And I think that includes the seeded bumps near midstation which were put in at the last second for the weekend mogul clinic.





Oof - even Ike is flat as a pancake:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 6, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Yeah, what a bummer to see all that groomed snow.

You poor slobs will have to be happy skiing Upper Xover and Lower K if you want to ski some bumps. That really sucks.

I'll be weeping for you guys thinking how crappy your ski day will be while I'm here at work.


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

JimG. said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> Yeah, what a bummer to see all that groomed snow.
> 
> ...



Touché. No more bitching from me... :lol:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2007)

They did the same thing at killington Sunday night. Monday the place was all flat


----------



## Greg (Feb 6, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> They did the same thing at killington Sunday night. Monday the place was all flat



Interested Dave?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Interested Dave?


I wish..just getting back into things from a big weekend.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 6, 2007)

I will consider it if I get my car back by then.  Right now I have to borrow my parents cars when I want to go somewhere.


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2007)

hmmm... i asked for Friday off... Haven't heard anything back yet...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Oof - even Ike is flat as a pancake:




groomalicious.  :roll:  

i'd still rather be there then sitting through my 4 hour meeting on friday.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok I will be going up to Hunter on Friday the ninth.  What time are you guys getting there?

I will most likely be wearing a yellow jacket and grey pants.

I will be leaving around 1:30 to make it to work on time, so getting there early.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2007)

Let's do a summit trail map thing at say 10:30. Doug - you in? Anyone else heading over?


----------



## trtaylor (Feb 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Let's do a summit trail map thing at say 10:30. Doug - you in? Anyone else heading over?



I am planning to be there. I'll plan to meet at the summit map at 10:30.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Let's do a summit trail map thing at say 10:30.



That could work out.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Skier's left on Racer's looks nice:







Psyched to be able to ski the mountain when it's pretty much wide open.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so conflicted.  Ski alone at the Cat which is a shorter drive and I have a pass.  Or take the longer drive and ski with you bump-heads.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Skier's left on Racer's looks nice:
> 
> Psyched to be able to ski the mountain when it's pretty much wide open.



I saw that too.  Tomorrow should be a good day!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm so conflicted.  Ski alone at the Cat which is a shorter drive and I have a pass.  Or take the longer drive and ski with you bump-heads.



That's a tough one.  The pre-paid pass skiing is always nice...  On the other hand you'd get to hang out with me, which is pretty much priceless...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That's a tough one.  The pre-paid pass skiing is always nice...  On the other hand you'd get to hang out with me, which is pretty much priceless...



So true.  I'll let you guys know by the end of the day.  I do have a $10 voucher for Hunter...


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> So true.  I'll let you guys know by the end of the day.  I do have a $10 voucher for Hunter...



You need to determine if you can still get in enough days at Catamount (I would say you have about 7 weeks) to justify your pass without going there tomorrow. If so, head West young man. Hunter has got to be in great shape after all the recent snowmaking and consistently cold weather. It deserves a revisit after skiing the limited terrain you experienced earlier in the season. Oh yeah - and Brian will be there...


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Skier's left on Racer's looks nice:



We call that the SkiPatrol line...


----------



## dmc (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Let's do a summit trail map thing at say 10:30. Doug - you in? Anyone else heading over?



Not sure yet...


----------



## trtaylor (Feb 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm so conflicted.  Ski alone at the Cat which is a shorter drive and I have a pass.  Or take the longer drive and ski with you bump-heads.



FWIW, I am not a bump head. Like you I'll dip in and try a few, but I am not any good.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Summit highs around 15*F and wind chills between -11 and -21. Prepare for that.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=41.912917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=137&map.y=148

Chris - if you go, feel free to wear your face mask tomorrow without any fear of being labeled a gaper...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Summit highs around 15*F and wind chills between -11 and -21. Prepare for that.
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=41.912917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=137&map.y=148
> 
> Chris - if you go, feel free to wear your face mask tomorrow without any fear of being labeled a gaper...



Yikes.  I saw a early 20ish guy at Catamount last week.  It was probably low 30s and he was rocking a face mask.  I had to chuckle to myself.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Summit highs around 15*F and wind chills between -11 and -21. Prepare for that.
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=41.912917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=137&map.y=148
> 
> Chris - if you go, feel free to wear your face mask tomorrow without any fear of being labeled a gaper...



That reminds me, I forgot to look for my face mask...


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That reminds me, I forgot to look for my face mask...



We should all break out the face masks tomorrow. We can be like a gang, or something...


Seriously though - gonna at least bring mine.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> We should all break out the face masks tomorrow. We can be like a gang, or something...
> 
> 
> Seriously though - gonna at least bring mine.



I'll bring mine if I can find it, which is doubtful... 

I always wanted to be in a gang!


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

The squall line looks to be passing right through the Hunter area:

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=ENX&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes

Wonder if they'll pick up any measurable snow tonight. Doug - are you in town today? Anything happening?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just about to post the same thing....K is getting some, I hope Snow is also.


http://www.intellicast.com/IcastPag...p=RadarImagery&product=RadarLoop&prodnav=none


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2007)

I will have to bow down to the almighty dollar on this one.  I will be hitting the Cat tomorrow.  I'm 75% sure I will see you guys on Wednesday night.  If not see you next Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Have fun at the Cat Grassi..  We'll try not to have too much fun without you... Not really.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> I will have to bow down to the almighty dollar on this one.  I will be hitting the Cat tomorrow.  I'm 75% sure I will see you guys on Wednesday night.  If not see you next Friday.



No worries. Have fun on the Off Stage bumps.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> No worries. Have fun on the Off Stage bumps.



Greg, when was that pic taken?  They look to have more of a bump shape since I was there last Friday.

I just got back to the office from Circuit City.  If I say pretty please maybe the wife will let me take the new digi camera for my TR.  I went with the Powershot A710-IS.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg, when was that pic taken?  They look to have more of a bump shape since I was there last Friday.
> 
> I just got back to the office from Circuit City.  If I say pretty please maybe the wife will let me take the new digi camera for my TR.  I went with the Powershot A710-IS.



2/4. I lifted it from their gallery.

Nice on the A710-IS! I love my A700 but I wish it had image stabilization.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> 2/4. I lifted it from their gallery.



I was there on 2/2 when they looked a lot rougher.  Looking forward to it tomorrow.  I'd like to hit the bumps at Hunter later in the season when those soft hero bumps start showing up.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay. 10:30 tomorrow at the summit trail map sign.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Okay. 10:30 tomorrow at the summit trail map sign.



I'll be there.


----------



## 180 (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg, I'm friends with JimG.  I'll be skiing tomorrow afternoon.  What will you be wearing?  I'll be with my 7 year old son.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll be there with Greg and I'll be wearing a blue and black jacket with black pants, red boots, and a dark gray/blackish helmet.  I'll probably have blue framed goggles on too.

This is me in the same getup I'll be in tomorrow:


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

180 said:


> Greg, I'm friends with JimG.  I'll be skiing tomorrow afternoon.  What will you be wearing?  I'll be with my 7 year old son.



That hoodlum, JimG? 

This is me:







Same gear tomorrow, but I'm now in orange and black Nordica boots. We're starting when the lifts spin so I guess we'll probably go until 2 or 3 pm. Say hello if you see us.


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2007)

bvibert said:


> This is me in the same getup I'll be in tomorrow:



Jesus. :blink: Yeah...that's you plus like what, 50 pounds? Seriously, that's hardly the same guy...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> That hoodlum, JimG?
> We're starting when the lifts spin so I guess we'll probably go until 2 or 3 pm.



Hunter's webpage isnt working for me...What time do they open the lifts?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Jesus. :blink: Yeah...that's you plus like what, 50 pounds? Seriously, that's hardly the same guy...



Yeah, that's true, it's the same gear though...  Just looser fitting...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Hunter's webpage isnt working for me...What time do they open the lifts?



Their page has been a little flaky lately.  The lifts start at 8:30


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> That hoodlum, JimG?
> 
> This is me:
> 
> ...



Hoodlum, eh?

Make the effort to hook up with 180...if he's on alpine gear and not tele, he'll show you how bumps are supposed to be skiied.

Al, ski these guys hard.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2007)

I blew off going out...
A little too much work and a little too much cold outside


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2007)

dmc said:


> I blew off going out...
> A little too much work and a little too much cold outside



I'm hoping Al does hook up with Greg and B, and he's on alpine gear.

They haven't seen real bumping yet and Al is the man to school them.


----------



## dmc (Feb 9, 2007)

JimG. said:


> They haven't seen real bumping yet and Al is the man to school them.



   indeed!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I'm hoping Al does hook up with Greg and B, and he's on alpine gear.
> 
> They haven't seen real bumping yet and Al is the man to school them.



We hooked up with him for a few runs.  He sure does rip, as does his son!  Unfortunately the bindings ripped out of one of my softer skis for the bumps and I was having too much trouble getting my GS skis to turn effectively in the bumps...

He did show us around a bit, which was nice..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 9, 2007)

It was a fun day up there.  Took a few runs with Greg and Bvibert.  The west side was VERY windy, leading to all the soft snow being blown off leaving very hard almost ice.  I managed to go down on claires and just kept on sliding.  Bvibert has a vid of me falling on the ice.

Fun day, hoping to make it to snow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> It was a fun day up there.  Took a few runs with Greg and Bvibert.  The west side was VERY windy, leading to all the soft snow being blown off leaving very hard almost ice.  I managed to go down on claires and just kept on sliding.  Bvibert has a vid of me falling on the ice.
> 
> Fun day, hoping to make it to snow.



B will either catch vid of you sliding or spray you when you're down.  I don't know about that guy...


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2007)

TR here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/13667-hunter-mountain-2-9-2007-a-new-post.html

Al does indeed rip. Cool guy!


----------

